# The Decline of Kodak...What Happened?



## 480sparky (Jun 17, 2018)

The name Kodak was once synonymous with cameras and film. They were innovators in the industry and the leaders of it for 100 years. Yet a few years ago they experienced such a decline that they were forced into bankruptcy. This video explores the decline of Kodak and attempts to explain what happened to them.


----------



## otherprof (Jun 17, 2018)

480sparky said:


> The name Kodak was once synonymous with cameras and film. They were innovators in the industry and the leaders of it for 100 years. Yet a few years ago they experienced such a decline that they were forced into bankruptcy. This video explores the decline of Kodak and attempts to explain what happened to them.


Fascinating! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for posting Sparky.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 17, 2018)

very interesting video. there was a time when you couldn't walk into any drug store without seeing kodak film for sale.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 17, 2018)

I only need 2 minutes' worth of a refund! lol Look at the videos, the Mattress conspiracy? the Beanie Babies fad... doesn't seem to have anything to do with photography to know this was news several years ago.

And why does Hardees/Carl's Jr. have two names? who's Carl anyway?? lo

edit - Another few minutes wasted, now I know...


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 17, 2018)

pixmedic said:


> very interesting video. there was a time when you couldn't walk into any drug store without seeing kodak film for sale.


its like that again in Michigan. Fuji Superia is gone now. Kodak ultra or Gold is what I'm seeing.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 17, 2018)

FPP has both of those in their store; Gold in 200 speed, UltraMax 400 if that's what you're looking for. In cold storage I believe. 

Home - The Film Photography Project


----------



## cgw (Jun 17, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > very interesting video. there was a time when you couldn't walk into any drug store without seeing kodak film for sale.
> ...



Fuji Superia 200/400 are still widely available in Canada. B&H still stocks 'em.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 18, 2018)

We still carry Kodak and Fuji color print films at my store. We also started carrying Lomography films.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 18, 2018)

was the video 12 minutes of someone slowly saying "we kept producing film in the digital age" ??

Related:
If you go to maxell.com you won't find any mention of cassette tapes, but interestingly enough they produce headphones...

Also related:
you can buy toys at amazon.com and don't have to hang out with a giant giraffe and a 1000 screaming kids.


----------



## jeffW (Jun 19, 2018)

First I'm not wearing a tinfoil hat, just throwing two questions out there.  Curious if maybe they saw the writing on the wall that maybe if the EPA looked into their facilities they would be responsible for a massive clean up bill? (Profits are drying up can't pay off the lobbyist and politicians)

The second question if they did a lot of sensor (digital) work for d0d if they were never allowed to use that tech in their consumer division?

As for the video, Ken Burns really brought interest to old historic subjects with the panning effect but now it just seems like a lazy way to produce youtube content without needing to spend the time, digging through the archives to find cool old historic content.


----------



## enezdez (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks for sharing @480sparky !

Enezdez


----------



## vin88 (Jun 28, 2018)

I was unable to play the video, but I have my own experience with kodac film.  tri x pan was great - their color film did not compare with fugi film.  I talked with the U S rep. to find out why I could no longer get 100 ft. rolls of my fugi favorite. the answer was "import blocked by kodac".  it is a good thing that digital cameras were developed.  Vinn


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 28, 2018)

vin88 said:


> I was unable to play the video, but I have my own experience with kodac film.  tri x pan was great - their color film did not compare with fugi film.  I talked with the U S rep. to find out why I could no longer get 100 ft. rolls of my fugi favorite. the answer was "import blocked by kodac".  it is a good thing that digital cameras were developed.  Vinn



I don’t know if I believe that Kodak had the ability to block the import of another competing brand.


----------



## jeffW (Jun 28, 2018)

you can't buy a tascam dr10c in the US because Zaxcom patented the recorder at the transmitter.  Once digital came along with a micro sd card this was going to be inevitable but the US granted them the Patent on it and no DR10c for US folks - So yes US companies can block import of another company.

P.S.  I do understand the flip side a US company puts in all the R&D money then a copycat doesn't have that overhead to recoup.  But still some time the inevitable shouldn't be patented.  Can I photograph Old Faithful from the center of one of the sidewalks and claim copyright infringement on the millions of pics taken from basically that same spot? no


----------



## vin88 (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't think the Japanese stole the color film formula.  like the Toyota auto;  they just made a better one.   our best ali,   thanks to Mc Arthur.   vin


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Aug 12, 2018)

Kodak was in the same position as the buggy whip makers were when the model T came out. 

It would have been hard to command the digital camera market when Kodak did not develop and patent the  necessary component parts. Like 8 tracks, cassette tapes, and VCRs, technology closed door.

Very interesting post.

Thanks for posting


----------



## vin88 (Aug 13, 2018)

35 mm film;  I am about to shoot a roll in my old Leica,  have  not used it for years.  when looking on line film,  Kodac was EVERY WHERE !  I thought they were T. U..   I like Fugi color at about 200 asa   wow;  is that expensive now. it appears that a new brand is on the market,  is that true?


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2018)

vin88 said:


> 35 mm film;  I am about to shoot a roll in my old Leica,  have  not used it for years.  when looking on line film,  Kodac was EVERY WHERE !  I thought they were T. U..   I like Fugi color at about 200 asa   wow;  is that expensive now. it appears that a new brand is on the market,  is that true?


There is a lot of brands on the market now. The two main ones are Ilford and Kodak. I prefer Kodak 400TX better known as TriX, for B & W, love the grain structure. For color, I like Kodak Porta 400 the best and for general use Kodak Color Plus 200 or Gold 200. I always thought Superia had a blue cast where the Kodak was more earthy toned. Kodal Ektar 100 is splendid for landscape, very sharp film but not too kind on skin color.

If your located in the US, Ultrafine Extreme 400 (b&w) is really nice, and cheap. I just had a chance to shoot a short roll given to me by a fellow film shooter. It has real nice tonal range and dries down super flat, has a nice thick feel to it. I was pleasantly surprised and impressed. The grain structure is pretty nice as well.


----------



## cgw (Jan 14, 2019)

It’s cine film that’s keeping 35mm C-41 alive and I suspect remjet-free materials will be in Kodak’s little cans in the near future. Not optimistic about Ektachrome’s future due mainly to cost and scarcity of pro-lab quality processing.


----------

